# How to play Oblivion? What's the objective?



## adithyagenius (Sep 16, 2007)

I played many good RPGs like diablo2 lod, deus ex, neverwinter knights, Gothic 1&2. In all these games, I do everything in one areas before triggering advancement to next area. Stats and skills are upgraded to uber levels early by doing side and main missions in a specific order and training certain skills and gaining secret items and rewards by exploring certain areas.
I dont think all this applies to Oblivion. In oblivion , lvling or skill improvements cant be controlled. One can lvl up without improving combat skills. The monster seem to lvl up to match your lvl to maintain the difficulty, but they lvl up with combat skills. A few more lvls like that can cause unplayable difficulty. This is what I am guessing from playing the game for 20 mins after coming out of the tutorial sewers.

So help me out. What kind of playing style should I use?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 16, 2007)

The key is to level up wisely.
See gamespot's guide to oblivion level-up,it really helped me.
*www.gamespot.com/features/6147085/index.html?om_act=convert&om_clk=gameguides&tag=gameguide;title;1


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 16, 2007)

You can also disable the enemies level up by installing a mod.Check out bethesda forums too.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 16, 2007)

^^That will kill the fun


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 16, 2007)

^^ hehe but it get's too hard.Level up system sucks.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 16, 2007)

^^I completed it comfortably 
maybe you got owned


----------



## adithyagenius (Sep 16, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> The key is to level up wisely.



Can you please post your lvling plan and build?
I dont mind if you dont post. Some RPGers like to keep their builds secret.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 16, 2007)

I am a noob in rpg
I got a warrior,I keep on practicing my minor skills so that I get a large boost when I get to level up.


----------



## adithyagenius (Sep 16, 2007)

I think oblivion will need a lot of planning and reading. I will postpone the game to a time when I dont have exams on the horizon. My college has "continuous evaluation" where 30% of working days have exams which affect CGPA. No CGPA> no scholarship -> no graphics card. Bah!!


----------

